

Octopart Excel Add-In - janineyoong
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2014/5/new%2521-octopart-excel-add%252Din

======
zwieback
Awesome!

By the way, you say no one claims to love Excel. I claim to love Excel! I
loved it since the first time I saw it with the embedded Windows 2.0 runtime
in the late 80s. When I saw that I immediately deleted all copies of 1-2-3 and
Quattro and never looked back.

So, you made an old Excel user happy by adding Octopart, which I've already
loved as well.

~~~
janineyoong
Ha! I, too, loved Excel deeply, though Google spreadsheets finally won me over
a few years ago.

Most users we spoke to swear that they'll move off Excel eventually, but still
want an Excel add-in today. It was a tough product decision to prioritize a
platform that people seem want to stop using, but continues to be so
entrenched.

Thanks for the support! If you'd like to tell us more about how you use it
email us at contact@octopart.com

~~~
fumar
Most of my workday takes place in Excel. What about Google Spreadsheets made
you switch?

~~~
janineyoong
it was a function of my usage of spreadsheets changing (didn't need to build
large financial models anymore) and Google Docs coming up to par on basic
functions, combined with collaboration and storing in the cloud. Switching to
Mac basically ended my love affair with excel (all the keyboard shortcuts I
knew so well didn't work anymore)

------
Loic
Is it open source ? An add-in in my business Excel sheet is something I would
prefer not to have to _only_ trust. Anyway, very nice and I would totally
understand if you keep it closed.

~~~
sam
It's not open source. Not out of principle, just that it would take some time
to clean up.

